# Dairy and joint inflamation??



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I rarely eat dairy because it gives me and aweful itch in my ear, but recently I ate a bunch of dairy and my joints flared up. My wrists, elbows, knees, and ankles are hurting and I find it hard to kneel. The last time I ate dairy my joints acted up, but not this bad.

Anyone ever here of dairy doing this, or does anyone else have the same reaction?

One thing I heard about milk products is that it actually takes calcium away from the bones rather then giving it to the bones as we have been told all our lives. Nutrition is so much more complex then the idea of just eating things and taking vit pills and the body processes it and all is good. That is the idea they gave us about nutrition in grade school, but that is not always true. Vits cancel each other out or do not work unless another vit is there to help process it, vits are destroyed by other ingested chemicals and they do not always interact with people's microbiology in a harmonious way.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Natural dairy or processed dairy?

patient: Doctor, doctor, it hurts when I do that! 

doctor: Well dont do that!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I guess processed because it came from the store. Pasturized, homgenized, and whatever-else-ized.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Dairy doesn't take away calcium. That claim never even passed the first sniff test, as in "Gee, I wonder how all those babies are moving around since they have no bones because they primarily drink milk which takes away calcium?"

Two main components in dairy - lactose and casein. If you have lactose intolerance, yogurt and kefir and some buttermilks may be OK. Overdosing on calcium rich foods or calcium supplements can cause problems. Calcium loss from bones may in fact be an indication of magnesium deficiency. Cramping and other pain issues can also be an indication of that.

Itch in the ear canal or in the back part of the roof of the mouth? The first might be a subclinical fungal or yeast overgrowth issue.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Might investigate differences in fresh raw dairy from well raised cows and commercially processed dairy product from factory farms. By time food is processed to make it unappealing to potentially harmful organisms that normally would be interested in it and processed to make it last 100 years on store shelf. Well it maybe isnt best thing for humans either.

Most products for sale in supermarkets are pretty remote from being fresh high quality natural wholesome nutritional foods. Most have been embalmed, aged, and cosmetically enhanced in one way or another. Looks and shelflife are everything, nutrition and freshness are nothing. Maximizing profit is job one.


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Yes, that happens to me too, the severe joint pain and itchy ears if I eat dairy. I have Celiac, and I am also allergic to dairy (casein). Here's an article that explains it a bit:


> When you think of joint inflammation and pain, dairy products are not the first cause that comes to mind. If you have a milk allergy, consuming dairy products can cause inflammation and pain to develop in your joints because of increased histamine and other chemicals in the body.


Dairy Products That Cause Joint Inflammation & Pain | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

cj thanks.

I have been in so much pain. The joints actually feel hot.

Is the itch in you ear deep in the ear? It wakes me up in the middle of the night when it is in effect.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

CJ, if it is an alergy to milk why do you think the inner ear itches but nothing else?


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Yes, the itching is deep, down in the canal, and drives me nuts. The glands under my ears also feel swollen and sore. I get these symptoms, along with the joint pain, whenever I have an allergic reaction to anything. Like, right now, to the pollen.
I also have eczema that flares up with allergies.

Benedryl helps, usually.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

HermitJohn said:


> Might investigate differences in fresh raw dairy from well raised cows and commercially processed dairy product from factory farms. By time food is processed to make it unappealing to potentially harmful organisms that normally would be interested in it and processed to make it last 100 years on store shelf. Well it maybe isnt best thing for humans either.
> 
> Most products for sale in supermarkets are pretty remote from being fresh high quality natural wholesome nutritional foods. Most have been embalmed, aged, and cosmetically enhanced in one way or another. Looks and shelflife are everything, nutrition and freshness are nothing. Maximizing profit is job one.


If you're a dairy lover but it causes too many problems, I'm going to make the same suggestion as HermitJohn. Try raw dairy. You might be pleasantly surprised that you can use it without the side effects of store milk.


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Raw is awesome, very beneficial...unless you have an actual allergy. Then, it makes no difference if it's raw, pasteurized, cow, goat or sheep milk. It still causes an allergic reaction. If it's just a digestion intolerance (enzyme issue), then raw (especially goat milk) can often be tolerated.....


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I think it is a milk alergy, because I got the itchy ear from raw also.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

My hands/hand joints swell up something awful when I have dairy of any kind - including the delicious raw, organic milk and cheese and kefir and yogurt and... I made from my own goat and cow milk. 

Needless to say I no longer have dairy animals. sigh.

I get that maddening deep ear itch from environmental and dust mite allergies, not from food.


----------

